# Zucchini Sushi Drum Rolls - Need Help with Recipe



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

I would like to try this recipe, but found it a little confusing. Recipe calls for 1 zucchini, but later refers to each zucchini in directions. Did I miss something? Wondering if any one can help. TIA

Zucchini Sushi Drum Rolls 

1 medium to large zucchini
1/4 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 whole green onions, minced
2 large Portabello mushrooms, chopped
1/4 tsp. rosemary and 1/4 tsp. sage
1 pound shrimp, shelled and deveined
2 Tbsp. plain fine bread crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
1 (8 oz.) can tomato puree
2 Tbsp. prepared wasabi (optional)
rice to serve (optional)


Preheat oven to 350F (175C). Remove centers from each zucchini with an apple corer, then brush with a little of the olive oil. Place in casserole dishes and bake 15 to 20 minutes or until medium-soft; do not overcook. Let cool. Heat remaining olive oil in a medium skillet over medium heat. Add garlic onions; saute 2 minutes. Add mushrooms, cover and cook 3 minutes. Add herbs and cook for several minutes, then add shrimp and cook 1 minute. Let cool.

Finely chop vegetable-shrimp mixture either in a food processor or with a knife. If using a food processor, add bread crumbs and eggs, and process until combined. If chopping with a knife, transfer chopped mixture to a bowl and stir in bread crumbs and eggs, mixing well. 

Spoon mixture into centers of each zucchini. Return stuffed zucchini to baking pan and pour tomato puree over zucchini. Bake 30 minutes. Remove and slice into 3/4 to 1 inch thick slices. Top off with a dab of wasabi, if using.

Serve with rice, if desired. Makes 16 to 24 servings


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a bit confusing. I would probably buy 4 zucchinis and try it with that as a starting point. You may find you need more or less, but that is where I would start.


----------



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you Gee Bee   That makes more sense.  Think I'd like to try adding the rice to the filling too -- for something more sushi-like, for a different kind of appetizer.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

I bet it would be great with rice!


----------



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

I just looked up GB after posting my response & saw your reply  Think it has possibilities of being an interesting/different appetizer...just hoping it won't be too bland.  Sometimes I'll use a recipe as a "skeleton" & try to figure out what else I can add & make it even better. With rice sounds good too.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

The recipe doesn't mention salt and pepper so you right right to worry about it being a little bland. Don't forget to season everything and hopefully it will be a great recipe


----------

